# Error E1 on Amazon Dalian



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Anybody know what this code means when shown on the left-side Ewelly display?


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> Anybody know what this code means when shown on the left-side Ewelly display?


 Probably one for @DavecUK


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Answer is apparently short circuit at the Ewelly


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, if it's suddenly occurred, check the sensor wiring into the controller showing the error...you may have disturbed it accidentally when taking the roaster apart a bit.


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Yes, if it's suddenly occurred, check the sensor wiring into the controller showing the error...you may have disturbed it accidentally when taking the roaster apart a bit.


 That was one of the two possibilities that sprung to mind for me.

The second was possibly having botched something in re-wiring the new fan. There was more wiring for the same amount of recess space... Do you think I'm right that a short circuit there a) would likely have been more catastrophic, and b) wouldn't be reflected in just one Ewelly?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Always thought E1 was a sensor error for some reason. Broken, disconnected, not grounded etc.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Coffee by the Casuals said:


> That was one of the two possibilities that sprung to mind for me.
> 
> The second was possibly having botched something in re-wiring the new fan. There was more wiring for the same amount of recess space... Do you think I'm right that a short circuit there a) would likely have been more catastrophic, and b) wouldn't be reflected in just one Ewelly?


 I wouldn't have thought so, the wires go straight to the sensors if I remember rightly.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

When everything has settled down a little I'll write up my full trials and tribulations with This Bloody Machine. Expect it to feature heavily The Bloody Idiots Who Operate It.


----------



## Little Fin Roastery (Dec 30, 2020)

Does the machine still function and run ok with this error code displayed? Apart from the obvious not knowing the temp!


----------

